# Photoshop help: fixing eyes closed



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone know a site that can fix a picture that has the person with their eyes closed? I have the pic and other pics of the person with their eyes open. I've tried but my photoshop skills are only a few days old and I'm not able to manipulate and smooth everything the right way. 

Regardless, I want this done as best as possible. If someone [a member of the forum or knows a friend] can do it, then let me know by emailing me at [email protected]

We'll work out some compensation.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll have a crack at it if you like, can't promise anything but I will give it a shot. mail me the source picture and a few images with the target eyes.

info AT inzenith DOT com


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Check your inbox, I just PM'd you. PM back with any questions or the results. 


Thanks


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey mate, got your PM. I can't promise she won't look like a mutant but I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Go ahead and take your shot. I'm just happy you're giving it a try. Remember I don't care if you need to use someone else's eyes.


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

if you dont mind posting a pic here i can give it a try if you like


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Check your PM inbox.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

All you have to do is zoom in a lot, and take the eyes from the one with them open and put them onto the one with them closed. Then do some erasing or smudging to make them "fit".


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Had a go yesterday and went to get the pic with the eyes open and your geocities bandwidth has reached its limit...so I was went ahead and used someone else's eyes. It looks normal to me but the eyes are a very important part of someone's appearance so you probably won't even recognise the girl lol.

Anyway i've PMed the result... I will have another go with the real eyes when I get the chance. Don't be too surprised if one of the other members does a better job.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Check your PM, I uploaded the pics in an archive that should work for you.


----------

